# Japanese tube Pastry cutters ?



## chisel (Feb 10, 2010)

hi all, 

I'm Karl brand new user with a problem .

Does anybody know a site where i may find long tube cutters ?

I have been looking to no avail and its starting to really wreck my head !

Help


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello Chisel- I'll move your thread from the Welcome Forum (for introductions) to the equipment forum. Good luck!

Mezzaluna


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

I know exactly where to get them in Japan, but elsewhere, no.

Out of interest, what do you use them for? Japanese chefs generally don't use them for pastry -- they're for hollowing out cucumbers, mostly.


----------



## duckfat (Aug 7, 2008)

I think I saw those on either the Ichy or Ikkanshi web site recently. I'll leave links as well as Google translate so you can peruse if you want.

????????????????

ä'Ån•¨Ž[email protected]"*@ˆêŠÆŽq'‰[email protected]•ï'š Ikkanshi Tadatsuna Japanese Kitchen Knife

Google Translate#

Have you tried JB prince?

JB Prince


----------



## chisel (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont use them for pastry ether . but they are fantastic for long fine tubes from various veg , also for making holes of different sizes in veg 
which then be stuffed eg white radish that looks like bone marrow . or holes in crisped veg for effect. or small discs of veg or jelly


----------



## chisel (Feb 10, 2010)

thanks for that , but no luck there. looks like i'm going to japan


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

If you're going to Japan, I have three suggestions:

Tokyo: go to Kappabashi, near Asakusa. It's sort of the restaurant supply strip. You'll find lots of the things.

Kyoto: go to Aritsugu, in Nishiki Market. I know they've got them.

Osaka: there's a strip that sort of competes with Tokyo's Kappabashi, where you can find them. If you're going to Osaka and not elsewhere, let me know and I'll look up the information -- it's been a while and I don't remember exactly.


----------



## chisel (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks a mill ! that will come in handy . cant believe such a great tool is not available on line . 

Thanks again Karl


----------

